# Lightroom 2 and Mobile Me....??



## 00bolt (Aug 19, 2008)

Okay, I downloaded the trial versions of LR2, Aperture, Photoshop Elements and was playing a little in each of them. I personally liked Lightroom the best and going to purchase the full version. I also downloaded some presets from onone.com which I like alot, if anyone knows of anymore Id greatly appreciated it.

But here is my question. I downloaded Aperture first and in doing so, I purchased a mobile me account and really like the benefits of it. Now using Lightroom, I cannot simply upload to my mobileme account...at least I dont know how...

anyone know how? Thanks!!


----------



## guaichaikid (Oct 5, 2008)

hey...im having trouble finding the lightroom 2 serial key. Do you have a copy of a cd key?


----------



## dEARlEADER (Oct 5, 2008)

guaichaikid said:


> hey...im having trouble finding the lightroom 2 serial key. Do you have a copy of a cd key?




lol... welcome to the forum... thief.... Adobe will provide you a serial key when you purchase their product....


----------



## guaichaikid (Oct 5, 2008)

well..im still an overseas student and i cant afford to get the original cd key...do uhave any idea i can get 1 free?


----------



## dEARlEADER (Oct 5, 2008)

guaichaikid said:


> well..im still an overseas student and i cant afford to get the original cd key...do uhave any idea i can get 1 free?




well... you can check your local good will or salvation army...

or maybe you can just use the free editors Picasa3 and Gimp for now. this will help you sleep very well at night knowing you are a fine citizen of the world...


----------



## guaichaikid (Oct 5, 2008)

aite buddy..thx alot


----------



## sdesha (Oct 5, 2008)

00bolt said:


> I cannot simply upload to my mobileme account...at least I dont know how...



Are you on a PC using Mobile me or are you on a mac?

If your a mac its all drag and drop. Simple and easy, you can even make the mobile.me into a normal .com or .net ect. Thats why I love mobile me...

I love all Apple Products! :heart:


----------



## chrisburke (Oct 5, 2008)

what is it your trying to do with the mobile me?? just store them, or make web galleries?? if its store them, you just drag them onto the dot mac file on your desktop (assuming your using a mac) if your wanting to make galleries (for friends to view) this is not yet available as a export option.. you can do it through iPhoto though (again assuming your using mac)... i'm intrigued as to why downloading these apps caused you to buy Mobile Me... or was it something you were planning on doing...

while aperture does have that option for creating the galleries, (this is really the only thing I find cool about aperture) Lightroom is a far better program


----------

